# batch file needed



## onedavester (Nov 2, 2000)

I need to write a batch file that copies a text flie from a network share to a folder in a computer. This what I tried to no avail:

copy \\network share root\network share folder\file to copy c:\folder to copy file to


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Make sure you use "" around all the long file names.

copy "\\network share root\network share folder\file to copy" "c:\folder to copy file to"

For instance.

copy "\\bobbi\c\Quicken Backup Files\qdata.qel" c:\temp

that one works.

copy \\bobbi\c\Quicken Backup Files\qdata.qel c:\temp

that one doesn't.


----------

